
Manuscript – Project management, issue tracking, and support - colinbartlett
https://manuscript.com/
======
aeorgnoieang
This was previously submitted here:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15696713](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15696713)

~~~
sctb
Sorry, the duplicate detector is not so smart and this submission had a
different URL. We've merged the threads.

~~~
aeorgnoieang
No worries!

